# Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Männer,

an für sich bin ich nicht der Typ der schnell die Flinte in Korn wirft. Aber ich bin an einem Punkt angelangt wo ich darüber nachdenke das angeln aufzugeben.

Bevor ich Euch sage was meine evtl Gründe dafür wären, willen ich Euch auflisten welche angelarten ich schon gemacht hab, einfach nur um dem Kommentar Vorzubeugen ( Probier doch mal was anderes )


Spinnfischen weniger erfolgreich
Jerkbaiten     sehr erfolgreich
Stippen (klar wie jeder andere auch am Anfang )
Feedern (sehr exesiv und erfolgreich)
Forellensee ( typisches Puffangeln )
Männer ich hab sehr viel geangelt, seit mein Sohn auf der Welt ist ( 2 Jahre ) komm ich nicht mehr wirklich dazu. es langt man gerade so um ein wenig die Drop Shot rute zu schwingen. Früher habe ich Zeit investiert und Geld und war auch sehr erfolgreich, jetzt fehlt es mir an Zeit !!! Der Erfolg bleibt komplett aus !!! Ich angle unkonzentriert und hab keinen richtigen Spaß mehr an der Sache. Ich bin wirklich dabei das angeln aufzugeben. hier in Potsdam gibt es sehr viel Wasser eigendlich ein Segen, aber die "Reichen" kaufen hier mehr und mehr Wassergrundstücke und man kommt immer weniger ans Wasser (verbaute Ufer). Dazu kommt das immer mehr Angler zu sehen sind, seit dem die Fischereischeinpflicht in Brandenburg weggefallen ist für Friedfisch angelt hier jeder dritte....... (auch viele Russen).

Ganz einfach gesagt es kotz mich mit der Weile einfach an !:r|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:

Das Beste Hobby der Welt soll ich es aufgeben ? 
Ging es Euch auch mal so ? Ist das bloß ne Phase ?
Bitte gebt mir einige Argumente die zur rettung meines geschätzten Hobby´s beitragen...... schließlich angle ich schon seit einer Ewigkeit


Eurer Feederman77


----------



## HOX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Fang mit Fliegenfischen an.
Angeln ist ein Hobby, Fliegenfischen eine Passion.


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Ich wusste dass das einer schreiben wird !!!

wo hin mit der backing line ? auf welchen Zielfisch ??? wir haben keine Forellen ( außer im Puff ) keine Äschen und keinen Huchen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hecht, Karpfen, Zander beim Fliegenfischen gibt es keine Grenzen


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Auch Barsche und Hechte gehen drauf.


----------



## gringo92 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

nein karpfenangeln 

ich würde sagen es ist jetzt wichtig das du dir neue ziele steckst , du braucht abwechslung und neue herausforderung fahr an neue gewässer und angel nich nur sondern geniese die natur mach fotos etc.


----------



## natural-chiller (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Servus fahr doch mal an die See und versuch dein Glück auf Dorsch und die anderen Fische. Die Seeluft bläst dir die Lust wieder entgegen war bei mir so. Ich komm aus Bayern und die Lust hatte nachgelassen bis ich mal an der Ostsee zufällig die Rute schwang und die Lust hat mich wieder so gepackt das ich jetzt so oft wie es geht an die See möchte. 

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal nach Bayern kommen und in einem schönen Fluss oder Bach dein Glück auf die Schlauen Bachforellen versuchen.

Meiner Meinung nach macht es dir Abwechslung aus warum immer die gleichen Gewässer wenn man mit dem Auto so gut wie überall angeln kann. 

Ich hoffe es hilft dir und du findest wieder Gefallen an dem 
Besten Hobby der Welt und vergiss nicht beim Angeln siehst du die Natur mit anderen Augen und endeckst mehr als ein gewöhnlicher Pasant.

Dein Kind wird sicher auch froh sein mit der Natur in Berührung zu kommen und voller Stolz seinen ersten Fisch dir Stolz unter die Nase zu halten.
|wavey:


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



gringo92 schrieb:


> nein karpfenangeln
> 
> ich würde sagen es ist jetzt wichtig das du dir neue ziele steckst , du braucht abwechslung und neue herausforderung fahr an neue gewässer und angel nich nur sondern geniese die natur mach fotos etc.


 

Da bin ich schon dran werde am kommenden Wochenende zum Pilken fahren hab mir dafür schon eine inliner rute besorgt ! Das mit dem Wegfahren ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen !!! das kann ich dann aber höchstens zweimal im Jahr machen !!!


----------



## Fanne (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

hmmm das die zeit schwindet wenn man frisch vater ist kann ich gut nachvollziehen ! 
mein knabe ist zwar erst 12 tage aber zeit für die sachen die vor ihm normal waren fallen jetzt schon zu 60 % wech ! 

wenn du unkonzentriert beim angeln bist  nimm dir die grundrute hau die raus und entspann dich ! ok bei dem wetter ist das etwas blöd , ziemlich kalt ! 

vorallem sprich dich mit deiner frau  ab  wanns recht wäre das du fürn paar stündchen ans wasser verschwinden kannst ! 

wird schon werden ! vllt findet sich jemand  in deiner nähe der mit dir ab und an mitgeht zum fischen ! zu 2 leutz ist eh immer spannender und die zeit verfliegt  wie nix !


grüsse


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



natural-chiller schrieb:


> Servus fahr doch mal an die See und versuch dein Glück auf Dorsch und die anderen Fische. Die Seeluft bläst dir die Lust wieder entgegen war bei mir so. Ich komm aus Bayern und die Lust hatte nachgelassen bis ich mal an der Ostsee zufällig die Rute schwang und die Lust hat mich wieder so gepackt das ich jetzt so oft wie es geht an die See möchte.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du auch mal nach Bayern kommen und in einem schönen Fluss oder Bach dein Glück auf die Schlauen Bachforellen versuchen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja ich glaube auch das da was dran ist !!! ich war immer gern an der Ostsee !!! mein Sohn ist so ein Zappelfillip, ich hoffe der findet die nötige Ruhe und Geduld. ich werde es nicht vollständig aufgeben können, dazu hängt mehr Herz viel zu sehr daran. die Zeiten haben sich aber in unseren Gewässern geändert. Viele Viele Viele Russen die alles essen was sie verhaften können, wenig begehbare und unbekannte Uferangelstellen.


----------



## dib (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

ich denke du solltest einfach mal ne pause einlegen. und dir in dieser zeit hier und da mal nen angelheft kaufen und dich erstmal in der theorie mit anderen angelarten befassen . immer das selbe machen wird irgendwann jedem langweilig das is klar. ich zb knacke beim karpfenangeln seit 12jahren jedes jahr die 20 pfundmarke ( normal dabei ) und gehe mit unterschiedlichen angelausrüstungen auf alles mögliche was sich hier im raum osnabrück so bietet. wie gesagt mach einfach mal ne pause dann kommt die lust von allein irgendwann wieder


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Fanne schrieb:


> hmmm das die zeit schwindet wenn man frisch vater ist kann ich gut nachvollziehen !
> mein knabe ist zwar erst 12 tage aber zeit für die sachen die vor ihm normal waren fallen jetzt schon zu 60 % wech !
> 
> wenn du unkonzentriert beim angeln bist nimm dir die grundrute hau die raus und entspann dich ! ok bei dem wetter ist das etwas blöd , ziemlich kalt !
> ...


 

Zuzweit angeln..... außer meinem Schwager und einem lieben Kollegen bleiben da nicht viele. Die meisten haben einen derartigen und ungenießbahren Fischdruck das das kaum noch auszu halten ist !!! 

Ich hab immer gern jemenden an meiner seite.... ist auch viel schöner, aber wenn dann derjenige rumheult weil er nix fängt bin ich gleich ziehmlich abgenervt.


----------



## wacko (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

kein fischereischein? und das in deutschland??? und dann macht man so nen stress mit c&r?? oder muss man nur keine tages/jahreskarte kaufen?

würd dir raten umzuziehen . komm nach bawü/bayern, da ist das angeln noch teurer, das können sich die russen und co nicht leisten!


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



wacko schrieb:


> kein fischereischein? und das in deutschland??? und dann macht man so nen stress mit c&r?? oder muss man nur keine tages/jahreskarte kaufen?
> 
> würd dir raten umzuziehen . komm nach bawü/bayern, da ist das angeln noch teurer, das können sich die russen und co nicht leisten!


 

Ja .... in der tat !!! Für das Angeln auf Friedfisch wird keine Prüfung und kein Schein mehr benötigt.

Ich habe dagegen gekämpft wie ein irrer, weil ich wusste was kommen wird !!!! zwecklos ! und diese " sorry" Spinner fressen alles aber auch wirklich alles !!! die Ufer sehen aus wie Müllhalden !!!


----------



## Max_Kirchner89 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Also ich kann dir nur raten dir jemanden zu suchen mit dem angeln fahren kannst.... ich glaube nicht das ich soviel spaß hätte am angeln wenn ich nicht mit meinen freunden fahren würde am besten jemanden der die angelmethoden ausübt die du auch magst wir z.B. angeln mit wobblern und haben spaß daran untereinander erfahrung aus zu tauschen und und über wobbler zu fachsimpeln....    

ich kann dir auch raten immer etwas neues zu kaufen und es zu testen muss ja nicht´s teures sein z.B einen neuen spinner oder ähnliches das bringt abwechslung


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Max_Kirchner89 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur raten dir jemanden zu suchen mit dem angeln fahren kannst.... ich glaube nicht das ich soviel spaß hätte am angeln wenn ich nicht mit meinen freunden fahren würde am besten jemanden der die angelmethoden ausübt die du auch magst wir z.B. angeln mit wobblern und haben spaß daran untereinander erfahrung aus zu tauschen und und über wobbler zu fachsimpeln....
> 
> ich kann dir auch raten immer etwas neues zu kaufen und es zu testen muss ja nicht´s teures sein z.B einen neuen spinner oder ähnliches das bringt abwechslung


 

Huhu den Tackle Wahn hatte ich sehr lange Zeit !!! ist mit der Weile wenn man verwöhnt ist ! ne teure angelegenheit !!! hab immer nur Oberklasse gekauft !!! verwöhnt halt !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Mit soviel Response hätte ich nicht gerechnet !!! Bleibt wieder mal nur zu sagen 

*"Selbst wenn die Götter erkannt haben wie schön angeln ist, was für Menschen müssen dann die Angler sein ?"*

Ich werde Euch berichten von mener Pilktour !!! sprecht mal mit Petrus und drückt mir die Daumen, vielleicht kommt der Kick zurück !!! 


Ihr seit die Besten !!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

wacko@ Geh mal nach ulm u.s.w da sind die tages karten ab 10+€ und da sind genügend russen.

wIESO   betreibst nicht die angelart wo du erfolgreichst warst  z.b feedern,stippen?? gehst 2-4 stunden  hast immer aktionen  und auch spass an der fischrei


----------



## Eisenhelm (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

So wie sich das anhört, hängt das ja alles mit der (fehlenden) Zeit zusammen. Nur mal kurz raus für ein, zwei Stunden heißt ja nicht, dass man in der kurzen Zeit ordentlich Erfolg hat. Dementsprechend macht es natürlich nach einigen dieser Tage keinen bzw. weniger Spaß ans Wasser zu gehen. Erst recht, wenn deine (Frei-)Zeit eh schon knapp bemessen ist. Denke das ist relativ normal und verständlich.
Mein Cousin ist gerade 5 Jahre alt und freut sich ohne Ende wenn ich mit meinen Angelsachen zu denen komme. (Bauernhof mit Altarm) Mein Onkel hat vor der Geburt auch geangelt (nicht viel), aber jetzt wo der Spaß dran hat und man nicht 100% der Zeit aufpassen muss (der der Sohnemann quengelt, dass er angeln will), redet mein Onkel auch wieder davon sich ne neue Rute usw. zu holen und sich wieder regelmäßig ans Wasser zu setzen.

Denke, das regelt sich von allein, wenn du wieder mehr Zeit hast bzw. dein Junge "regelt" das in ein paar Jahren (falls er Spaß dran hat). Und bis dahin das Angeln hin und wieder am Forellenpuff machen, da bleibt der Erfolg meist nicht aus.

Und wenn du absolut keine Lust mehr aufs Angeln hast: Lass es sein. Zwing dich doch nicht zu etwas, dass dir kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Ich war nie kurz davor, das Angeln als Hobby aufzugeben, aber frustriert war ich auch schon des öfteren. Man setzt sich mitunter Ziele, die kann man einfach nicht erreichen. Und Erfolg, was ist Erfolg???
Wenn ich einen Tag am Wasser war, einen schönen Tag draußen an der frischen Luft verbracht habe, was von der Natur gesehen habe und *nicht einen* Fisch gefangen habe, dann war das für mich ein äußerst erfolgreicher Tag!
Früher war das bei mir so:
Ich wollte im Verein der Beste sein: Jedes Angeln unter die ersten drei, am besten Vereinsmeister sein, immer das beste Futter, die leichteste Matchrute usw....
Beim Spinnfischen die besten Köder, die neuesten Methoden, die besten geflochtenen Schnüre, alles vom Feinsten....
Pilken, Brandungsangeln....immer vorn dabei....

Heute gehe ich einfach angeln.
Ich schnappe mir meine Spinnrute, gehe an´s Wasser und versuche mein Glück. Wenn ich nichts fange - egal! Ich probiere alles mögliche aus. Mit Schwimmbrot auf Alande, mit Spökets auf Rapfen...Aber nur, wenn ich Lust dazu habe! Der ganze Technikwahn und das ganze Geschreibe in all den Zeitschriften setzen einen ja regelrecht unter Erfolgsdruck.
Ich setze mich auch gern mal an den Elbdeich, stelle die Rute in´s Gebüsch, mache mir ein Bierchen auf und genieße es, auch mal allein zu sein und meine Ruhe zu haben. Angeln besteht nicht aus "Fische Fangen"!

Schon mal an einem lauen Frühsommerabend am Wasser gesessen und die Brassen beim Laichen im Schilf beobachtet?

DESWEGEN gehe ich Angeln! Wenn ich was fange ist es gut, wenn nicht, dann auch!

Es gibt also in keinster Weise einen Grund, das Angeln aufzugeben....|rolleyes


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wacko@ Geh mal nach ulm u.s.w da sind die tages karten ab 10+€ und da sind genügend russen.
> 
> wIESO betreibst nicht die angelart wo du erfolgreichst warst z.b feedern,stippen?? gehst 2-4 stunden hast immer aktionen und auch spass an der fischrei


 

Problem hierbai sind die magelnden Uferstellen !!! zum Feedern baucht man ein wenig Platz... ich ich feeder nicht so gerne in der Stadt. der Topsee ist leider oft besetzt !!!


----------



## dib (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Problem hierbai sind die magelnden Uferstellen !!! zum Feedern baucht man ein wenig Platz... ich ich feeder nicht so gerne in der Stadt. der Topsee ist leider oft besetzt !!!


 zum angeln an einem topsee würde ich mich sogar in der schlange hintenanstellen
:vik:


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

@ all 

Ja die Zeit !! ich hoffe das mein kleener auch angeln will !!!
es gäbe nichts schöneres als Ihm das Angeln zu zeigen und in einer lauen Sommernacht  Aale zu jagen vom Boot aus !

Dem tacklewahn bin ich jetzt auch schon entflohen ! hab nur noch wenige ruten ( dafür TOP-Teile).

Feedern wa auch immer recht lustig hab ich doch deartig fette Brassen gefangen !!! das Abends die Arme puckerten.

* Ihr alle löst in mir wieder das Gefühl aus ! Das Gefühl angeln zu wollen !!! Einfach mal akzeptieren das die Zeit im Moment eine andere ist !!! Ich sollte einfach darauf warten das mein Junge größer wird und er will bestimmt mitkommen !!! bis dahin muss ich einen Gang runterschalten.* 

*Ihr habt mir echt geholfen !!!* 

Danke Männer !!!!


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



dib schrieb:


> zum angeln an einem topsee würde ich mich sogar in der schlange hintenanstellen
> :vik:


 

Schenkelklopf !!!! musste erstmal gackern !!!  warte mal ich poste ein Foto von den Brassen dort !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Da guck mal !!! Die Brassen sind alle so groß da !!!

Man muss aber schon min 50 m werfen können !!!


----------



## Elfredo82 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

@ Feederman77

Du kannst versuchen die Zahl deiner ohnehin zu wenigen Angelturns, 
noch weiter zu verringern, so das du es wirklich kaum noch aushalten kannst.
Dann kurz bevor du platzt ans Wasser und die Sache läuft wieder an.

Gruß Elfredo#h


----------



## dib (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Da guck mal !!! Die Brassen sind alle so groß da !!!
> 
> Man muss aber schon min 50 m werfen können !!!


 fett fett


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Elfredo82 schrieb:


> @ Feederman77
> 
> Du kannst versuchen die Zahl deiner ohnehin zu wenigen Angelturns,
> noch weiter zu verringern, so das du es wirklich kaum noch aushalten kannst.
> ...


 
Hab schon wieder Mut gefasst !!!! jetzt will ich es wieder wissen !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



dib schrieb:


> fett fett


 

Du bist sehr gerne eingeladen !!! versprochen unter 50 cm ist einfach nicht möglich !!!! Güstern/Rotaugen nicht mitgezählt

wir haben schon Wetten abgeschlossen !!!


----------



## dib (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Du bist sehr gerne eingeladen !!! versprochen unter 50 cm ist einfach nicht möglich !!!! Güstern/Rotaugen nicht mitgezählt
> 
> wir haben schon Wetten abgeschlossen !!!


 is ein nettes verlockendes angebot aber is mir viel zu weit weg. und hier bei osnabrück am mittellandkanal war meine grösste brasse 11 pfund da geht auch richtig was


----------



## Mulder (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

;+
Du bist seit 2 Jahren Vater von nem Sohn!
Wenn das kein Grund ist weiter zu angeln, dann weiss ich auch nicht.
Ich bin seit 1 Jahr stolzer Vater von nem Sohn und seit dem hab ich das Angeln auch wieder intensive aufgenommen  
Es gibt doch nix schöneres als mit der Familie raus in die NAtur zu fahren und nebenbei noch zu angeln. 
In der Hoffnung dem Nachwuchs die NAtur näher zu bringen 
bevor er dem grauen TV-Alltag verfällt. 
Ich nehm nen grossen Schirm, ne Decke und 2 Grundruten mit und dann ab dafür! Und wenn ich dann auch mal nen Fisch dabei fange is der Tag gleich doppelt so schön..#6 
Und wenn du kein Bock hast alleine loszuziehen, hier im Bord findet sich bestimmt jemand der mitkommt..  

Und wenn dir am Ufer zuviel los ist, mach nen Bootsführerschein  
Hab ich jetzt auch gemacht aus den selbigen gründen.
Und natürlich auch wege der Familie, weil Bootfahren mögen auch Frauen und Kinder :m

Deswegen auch mein Apell an dich..
Angeln aufgeben... NIEMALS!!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

das wird schon wieder ....
wa rbei mir halt auch so mal ne Zeitlang das ich nicht wirklich viel Zeit dafür hatte ...
spätestens wenn dein Lütter dann so 4 ist wird das wieder ne Menge Spaß machen wenn der mit ans Wasser will...


----------



## dib (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Du bist sehr gerne eingeladen !!! versprochen unter 50 cm ist einfach nicht möglich !!!! Güstern/Rotaugen nicht mitgezählt
> 
> wir haben schon Wetten abgeschlossen !!!


 wie gesagt ( wie gepostet ) is verlockend wenn das so im radius von 50-60 kilometer von osnabrück wär dann wär ich voll drauf eingegangen aber irgendwas von 350 oder 400 kilometer oder so kommt für mich nich in frage ... hab zwar n auto aber das auch allein schon finanziell bei mir nich wirklich hin. dafür geb ich schon immer viel zu viel geld für die angelei hier aus


----------



## LocalPower (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hi Feederman...ich kann dir nur "unseren" Thread ans Herz legen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=17038

Ich so als Ex-Potsdamer und Neu-Berliner treib mich da auch rum, und wir sind oft miteinander unterwegs.


----------



## Christian D (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Du denkst sehr viel über eine Aufgabe nach....wenn du dies so vehement tust, bleibt mir nur die tiefenpsychologische Analyse, dass du zum Aufhören gar nicht bereit bist. Loslassen würde nicht gehen! *klugscheiss*|wavey:

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie oft ist es im Leben so, dass man ein Schnitzel essen möchte, obwohl die Nudeln auf dem Teller eigentlich vollommen ok sind? Ich denke, man sollte Dingen im Leben das Recht einräumen, eine Eigendynamik zu entwickeln. Alles zu seiner Zeit, denn wenn du das Angeln wirklich innigst liebst, stehst du in spätestens 5 Jahren eh wieder am Wasser und kannst gelassen auf die "Brachezeit" zurückblicken, die du mit anderen ebenso tollen (tolleren) Dingen (z.B. dein Sohnemann) füllen kannst!


----------



## dib (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Christian D schrieb:


> Du denkst sehr viel über eine Aufgabe nach....wenn du dies so vehement tust, bleibt mir nur die tiefenpsychologische Analyse, dass du zum Aufhören gar nicht bereit bist. Loslassen würde nicht gehen! *klugscheiss*|wavey:
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie oft ist es im Leben so, dass man ein Schnitzel essen möchte, obwohl die Nudeln auf dem Teller eigentlich vollommen ok sind? Ich denke, man sollte Dingen im Leben das Recht einräumen, eine Eigendynamik zu entwickeln. Alles zu seiner Zeit, denn wenn du das Angeln wirklich innigst liebst, stehst du in spätestens 5 Jahren eh wieder am Wasser und kannst gelassen auf die "Brachezeit" zurückblicken, die du mit anderen ebenso tollen (tolleren) Dingen (z.B. dein Sohnemann) füllen kannst!


 dein posting findet bei mir volle zustimmung sehe ich auch so#6


----------



## froggy31 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> mein Sohn ist so ein Zappelfillip, ich hoffe der findet die nötige Ruhe und Geduld.



Meiner auch (7 Jahre), aber beim Angeln genießt er es in der natur zu sein und wenns nicht beißt erkundet er die Landschaft. 
Aber allein durch deinen Sohn kann dir angeln wieder die volle Erfüllung bringen.
Z.B. hatte ich letzten Sommer einen wunderschönen Aalabend mit ihm . Er seinen Ersten (35ér Schnürsenkel )= ein breiteres Grinsen hatte er selten zuvor, ich drei richtig Dicke bis 80cm=unvergesslich.:vik:

Lass es wieder wärmer werden und die Erfolge stellen sich wieder ein und der Spaß kommt wieder :m

greetz


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hallo,

zum einen, schön das Du Dich wieder hast anstecken lassen!
Zum anderen, ich hatte durch meine Arbeit auch nicht immer Zeit zum Angeln, 2 Jahre Zwangspause waren schon dabei, ok, wenn ich wirklich gewollt hätte, wären sicher ein paar Stunden drin gewesen, wäre aber nicht mit dem Kopf und der nötigen Ruhe dabei gewesen.
Habe schon mal 5 Tage durchgehend am See gesessen ohne auch nur einen einzigen Biss zu haben (bis in letzte Detail geplant, nur High End Zeugs dabei, lange vorgefüttert). Aber weisste wat, ich erinner mich heute noch *gerne* an die Woche! Die Ruhe, mal wieder zu sich selber finden, war wie eine Kur für mich. 
Wenn Du keine Zeit hast um in ruhe zum angeln zu fahren, lass es. Nimm Dir eine Angel-Auszeit und fahr dann wieder ans Wasser wenn Du es wirklich genießen kannst. 
Von dem "Druck" - "ich fahre angeln und MUSS was fangen", habe ich mich schon lange verabschiedet. Natürlich ist es toll wenn man was fängt, aber wenn nicht, dann gefrustet nach Hause fahren (man ärgert sich über die Kohle die man zum Fenster rausgeballert hat, die Strapazen der schweißtreibenden Schlepperei des gekaufen Angelshops auf dem Bollerwagen ect. )??? Neee, nimm mit was Dir die Natur an Erlebnissen geboten hat und erfreu Dich daran! Komm müde, dreckig und stinkend wie ein Iltis wieder nach Hause und sag zu Dir - Geil, genau das habe ich gebraucht!


----------



## Zander-Sander (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hey Feederman77 willst du vielleicht nochmal erwähnen wie symphatisch dir unseren russischen Mitbürger sind. Hab zwar nur die erste Seite dieses Threads gelesen aber schon da habe ich mehrmals deine Feindselligkeit bemerkt. Bist ein gutes Vorbild für dein Kind, er wird bestimmt ein richtiger Weltbürger. 

Ich seh es auch aüßerst ungern wenn alles abgeschlagen wird was irgendwie nach Fisch aussieht, dennoch versuch ich immer objektiv zu bleiben und keine Gruppen zu diskriminieren.

Allein im letzten Jahr kenne ich drei Fälle aus meiner Region, dass deutsche Angler mehrmals viel mehr als die eigentliche Fanggrenze ist abgeschlagen und in ihren Taschen versteckt haben. Diese sind dann anschliesend auch aus den Verein geworfen worden, einer davon war sogar Jugendwart.
Das ist doch mal ein Vorbild und er war kein Russe sondern ein Deutcher wie du und ich. 

Mach dir mal gedanken darüber wie du mit anderen Menschen umgehst bzw. über Sie schreibst.

Angesichts deiner Einstellung ist es vielleicht auch besser, dass du die Lust am Angeln verlierst. Ich hätte auch keine Lust neben so einem *********feindlichen "Kameraden" wie dir am Wasser zu sitzen.

Daumen hoch#6


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Vielleicht liegt es daran das unsere osteuropäischen Nachbarn verstärkt auffallen? 
Liegt aber wohl an deren Mentalität, in der fernen Heimat wird halt alles verwertet was schwimmt. Das man es hier anders handhabt, ändert noch lange nichts an der Tatsache wie man es dort von Kindheit an gelernt hat.
Übrigens, schwarze Schafe gibt es überall! Kenne auch Leute (hier geboren) die gezielt in der Schonzeit auf Zander fischen und behaupten Barsch und Rapfen ist der Zielfisch. Gehört hier aber nicht hin! Wenn Du von Deinen ersten Angelversuchen an noch nie eine Fehlentscheidung getroffen hast, oder falsch gehandelt hast, wirf den ersten Stein.

Wie war das Thema noch mal?


----------



## fisherb00n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Ich hatte auch mal 2 Jahre flaute...kein Bock...lieber ein' heben gegangen mit Freunden...
Bin dann auch nur 2 Mal im pro Jahr am Wasser gewesen...

Aber dann hat es mich von einem Tag auf den anderen wieder gepackt...
Jetzt sage ich Stammtisch ab, sitze statt dessen lieber von 16 - 2 Uhr mit der Feeder an...

MAch dir mal keine Sorgen, das wird schon wieder


----------



## Zander-Sander (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

@Doc: Da könntest du schon recht haben, doch finde ich es falsch alle über einen Kamm zu schären. Vorallem in dieser abfälligen Art und Weise wie es Feederman77 tut.


----------



## slowhand (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich war nie kurz davor, das Angeln als Hobby aufzugeben, aber frustriert war ich auch schon des öfteren. Man setzt sich mitunter Ziele, die kann man einfach nicht erreichen. Und Erfolg, was ist Erfolg???
> Wenn ich einen Tag am Wasser war, einen schönen Tag draußen an der frischen Luft verbracht habe, was von der Natur gesehen habe und *nicht einen* Fisch gefangen habe, dann war das für mich ein äußerst erfolgreicher Tag!
> Früher war das bei mir so:
> Ich wollte im Verein der Beste sein: Jedes Angeln unter die ersten drei, am besten Vereinsmeister sein, immer das beste Futter, die leichteste Matchrute usw....
> ...



|good: Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Es gibt Leute die das anders sehen, aber das ist ja auch gut, jeder hat halt andere Motive, die ihn ans Wasser treiben.
Ich jedenfalls kann Brassenwürger zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## Werner1 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

ich dneke du setzt dich da zu sehr unter Druck. Packe deine Angelsachen gut weg und wenn du momentan keine Lust aufs angeln hast dann lass es doch bleiben. Wenn du nur unter dem Druck des nichtaufgeben wollens losgehst dann kann es dir keinen Spass machen. Lass es für eine Zeit bleiben und wenn dann die Lust wieder kommt (und sie wird wieder kommen) dann gehste los.


----------



## HeySense (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hi, ich habe auch einen zwei Jährigen Sohn und dazu noch eine Tochter von knapp 4 Monaten. Also ich freue mich Tierisch darauf wieder Angeln zu gehen, im Sommer die Familie und Angelruten schnappen dann geht das los. Versuch es doch mal mit deiner Familie los zu gehen, hat auch was schönes ;-). Das ist wirklich eine SAUEREI das man keine Fischereischeinpflicht braucht! Armes Deutschland!!!!!!!!


----------



## banta (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

hallo,

ich kann das verstehen. ich habe mit 12 jahren angefangen. und so mit 23 hatte ich keine lust mehr. ich konnte ohne probleme an einem traumgewässer spazieren gehen und es hat noch nicht mal gejuckt. ich habe auch nicht ans angeln gedacht. fisch gab es aus der truhe oder theke vom markt.
oft stand ich vor den sachen und habe mir vorgenommen meine ganze ausrüstung zu verkaufen. gut das ich es immer wieder verschwitzt habe oder keine zeit hatte.
ich hatte einfach keine lust mehr. bis ich 2002 bei verwandschaft an der see urlaub machte mit meiner frau.
der onkel der da oben wohnte war ein angler. und der hat so lange gedrängelt bis ich mitgekommen bin. und da habe ich wieder lust aufs angeln bekommen. 2003 ist meine tochter geboren worden. angeln war aus zeitgründen nicht drin.
mitlerweile ist meine tochter auch befallen. letztes jahr fing es am forellenteich an und mitlerweile liegen wir sonntag morgens im bett und schauen uns angelvideos an. meine frau ergreift immer die flucht. 
so macht das angeln natürlich viel mehr spass. wenn man sein wissen an die tochter oder den sohn weitergeben kann.
aber nie die sachen verkaufen, oder wenigstens einen teil behalten.
man kann nie wissen wan die krankheit wieder ausbricht. und da ist es immer gut wenn man noch etwas medizin in form einer angelrute im keller hat!
lieben gruß
banta


----------



## Fechtus68 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hallo, solch eine Phase hatte ich auch mal. Zu nix Lust außer auf die Mädels. Das ist aber ab einem gewissen Alter normal...seh das in unsere Jugendgruppe. War damals sogar zu faul mein Zeugs zu verhökern...Gott sei Dank. Irgendwann kam dann die Lust wieder. Ging dann einmal im Quartal, zum Schluß wieder 2-3mal die Woche. Wenn Du dich gar nicht aufrappeln kannst lass es ne Weile bleiben. Aber auf keinen Fall das Zeug verkaufen. Irgendwann kommt die Lust wieder....und immer fleißig hier im Board stöbern. Seit ich hier on bin hab ich mit Spinnfischen angefangen. Hier wurde mir der Mund wässrig auf Räuber gemacht. Vieleicht denkst Du auch irgendwann mal: Mensch, was die gemacht haben will ich auch mal wieder machen. Und dann bist Du sicher bald wieder voll dabei!#h


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Obwohl noch ziemlich jung, kann ich zu dem Thema auch etwas beisteuern. Hab mit ca. 5/6 Jahren die Angelruten im Keller entdeckt und dann meinen Vater zu ner Angeltour überredet. Er war selbst seit Jahren nicht mehr los, weil Arbeit und Familie genug Zeit erforderte und ihm dann die Lust zum Angeln fehlte.
Es hat sich dann schnell gezeigt, dass ich süchtig wurde, was meinem Vater ganz schön auf den Senkel ging, weil ich jeden Nachmittag schon mit gepackten Sachen im Garten saß udn versucht habe ihn nach der Arbeit zum Angeln zu überreden:q.
So mit 15/16 bis ca. 19 hatte ich dann auch ständig ne Rute im Kopf, die aber mit Fischen wenig zu tun hat....#6. Da gingen die weiblichen Reize dann erstmal vor. Mit 19 gabs dann nochmal ne kleine Angelattacke, die mit 20 aber schon wieder verebbte, weil es beruflich einfach nicht möglich war (die Angellust blieb aber). Seit ca. nem Jahr bin ich jetzt wieder richtig mit Lust dabei und lass ich mich von Stress und Arbeitsdruck nicht abhalten.

@Threadersteller
Die Russen haben mit mangelnder Lust wohl nur wenig zu tun. Klar hab ich auch schon osteuropäische schwarze Schafe getroffen, jedoch genauso viele Deutsche.
Leider musste ich immer wieder feststellen, dass gerade Verantwortliche der Angelsportvereine die Regeln nicht beachten.
Da wird weiter mit lebendem Köfi geangelt oder Schonzeiten nicht wirklich beachtet. Mir ist auch das sogenannte Hegefischen schon oft sauer aufgestoßen, weil es den Verantwortlichen dort eigentlich nur um ein Wettfischen geht, bei dem auch alles abgeschlagen wird.
Ausländerhass ist heutzutage leider wieder ein großes Problem. Ich muss aber immer wieder feststellen, dass dieser wieder aufflammende Hass in den meisten Fällen von Menschen entzündet wird, die einen Schuldigen für ihr eigenes Versagen suchen...|uhoh:


----------



## Michael65 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Moin
Mir ging es im letzten Jahr so. Absolut keine Lust zum Angeln. Lag aber nur an mir nicht an den Bedingungen am Wasser.
Ich hab einfach das ganze Angelzeug im Keller verstaut,weil ich da wenig hinkomme. Ich hab mich aus allen Foren rausgehalten und bin auch zu keiner Versammlung unseres Vereines gegangen. Angelsendungen habe ich vermieden. Nach 6 Wochen war dann alles vorbei,ich hatte wieder richtig Lust zum Angeln und das hält bis heute an. Einfach mal Abschalten,nichts wa mit Angeln zu tun hat sehen oder hören. Das hat mir geholfen. Ich hab nicht mal ans Angeln gedacht und mich nur mit meiner Familie beschäftigt. Tat verdammt gut diese Auszeit.


----------



## stefclud2000 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hallo Feederman,


warte einfach mal 1-2 Jahre und dann nimmste
deinen Sohnemann mit ans Wasser und zeigst ihm das beste Hobby das Angeln. Da werdet ihr beide zusammen richtig Spaß haben und nix ist doch schöner, als seinem Sohn das Angeln beizubringen und zu beobachten wir der junge Mann dazulernt......
Hat mein Daddy auch so mit mir gemacht.

Habe auch mal 4 jahre komplett mit dem Angeln ausgesetzt bis mich das Angelfieber wieder gepackt hat und das jetzt
doppelt und dreifach so doll!!!!!|supergri


Grüße aus der Lausitz
Steffen


----------



## zesch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

ich würde sagen Du gibst das Angeln auf und überlässt alle
Fische der Fraktion die keinen "echten" Angelschein hat.........

Da Du ja die Stellen kennst wo "Die" alle sitzen und fangen, 
richtest Du einen mobilen Köderservice ein, und trennst Dich 
von den Gedanken jemals wieder selbst zu angeln,
die Fische sind Dir ab jetzt egal, 
Du verkaufst z.B. mit einem Bauchladen Maden + Würmer an die Ost Europäer Fraktion, 
mit dem einzigen Zweck, denen Euronen aus der Tasche zu ziehen
und durch frische Luft und vom netten Verkaufsgespräch gute Laune und klare
Gedanken zu bekommen. Um Deine Köder, die Du verkaust, nicht "teuer" einkaufen
zu müssen, richtest Du Dir faulende Fleischmadenberge in Deinem Garten ein.
Deine Frau wird überascht sein, das Du ein neues Hobby hast. Irgendwann geht das
mit kleinen Tierchen nicht gut und der Geruch läßt Deine Frau verzweifeln.
Sie stellt Dich vor die Wahl Maden oder ich ?

Ganz einfach:  bleib bei Deinem Angeln, werd kein Madenverkäufer, nimm Dir die 
Zeit zum Angeln und fange mehr und bessere Fische als die Nicht Schein Fraktion,
denn nutze, wenn Du kannst jeden Tag zum Angeln....es könnte Dein letzter sein

petri
+ Gruß
zesch


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> *Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*


 
Ja und? #c

Motte deine Klamotten ein und geh nicht mehr angeln. Wenn es dich nach einiger angelfreier Zeit doch mal packt, schnapp dir eine Rute und geh zum Forellensee. So mache ich das auch seit ein paar Jahren. Ist herrlich flexibel und unverbindlich. Angeln ist ein Hobby und keine Verpflichtung, wenn der Genuss ausbleibt gibt es keinen Grund sich trotzdem zum Angeln zu zwingen.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Einer mehr oder weniger... #c


----------



## TRANSformator (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



siwok44 schrieb:


> Vielen,vielen,vielen Russen(Deutsche aus Kasahstan),ja es gibt schon probleme,besonders wenn so eine Klike zusammen sitzt am Ufer,und noch dazu alkoholisiert ist,aber ich glaube die müssten ofters kontroliert werden von der Polizei,Vorstandmitglieder von Angelsportvereine



So ein Käse, die müssen genauso oft kontrolliert werden wie jeder Deutsche auch. Wenn man diese Leute ernst nimmt und sich ohne Vorurteile auch mal ernsthaft mit denen unterhält, wird man feststellen, dass viele von denen ganz vernünftig sind. Diese Leute sind aber auch nicht blöd, die bekommen doch auch mit, wie über sie gedacht und gesprochen wird. Da ist es doch logisch, dass sie sofort unfreundlich werden, wenn da so ein "hassender" Deutscher ankommt.
Ich bin selbst mit einer aus Kasachstan stammenden Russin mit deutschen Vorfahren liiert und habe daher viel mit Menschen dieser Herkunft zu tun. Ich hatte auch anfangs ne Menge Vorurteile, von denen die meisten aber totaler Blödsinn sind. Klar gibt es auch welche, die nicht taugen, kriminell sind und damit das Bild der vielen vernünftigen Russen zum Negativen prägen. Die Mehrzahl der Russen hingegen sind wirklich klasse Leute, total freundlich und hilfsbereit. Da wird hart gearbeitet und trotzdem nicht über die Lebensbedingungen gemeckert. Ganz anders als viele von uns Deutschen.

Wie gesagt, es gibt Probleme, an denen wir Deutschen aber ebenso Schuld sind. Oftmals werden die Russen durch unsere vorurteilshafte Antipathie in eine bestimmte Richtung gedrängt, wodurch dann Feindseligkeiten entstehen. Dem könnte man vorbeugen, indem man diese Leute ernst nimmt. Dann nehmen sie dich nämlich auch ernst. Und dann ist der Grundstein gelegt, auf dem anschließend über die Art des Fischens diskutiert werden kann. Aber wenn du sofort ankommst und denen mit nem grimmigen Gesicht sagt, dass sie sich auf gut Deutsch "Verpissen sollen", werden sie mit dir nicht mehr über eine selektive Entnahme diskutieren. Und eines muss ich auch noch sagen: Es mag sein, dass viele Russen alles abschlagen, allerdings handelt es sich dabei meist um Weißfische, die sogenannten Edelfische werden von den Russen wesentlich weniger befischt als von vielen Deutschen.
Und das was der Russe entnimmt, verwertet er auch. Nicht so wie viele Deutsche, die irgendwelche Fische entnehmen und später dann nicht wissen wohin damit (teilweise landen sie dann in der Tonne oder werden vergraben).

Achja, noch etwas an den Threadersteller, was mir auf dem Herzen liegt:
Was soll dieser Schwachsinn vonwegen "Russen fressen alles"?
Das grenzt schon fast an eine Beleidigung und sollte normalerweise mal von einem Moderator genauer betrachtet werden.
Ich bezweifel, dass du jemals die Ehre hattest, mit ner russischen Familie gemeinsam speisen zu dürfen. Da wird nicht "gefressen", stattdessen gibt es dort mehrere Gänge äußerst schmackhaftes Essen in vielen Variationen in sehr netter Gesellschaft. Die Männer sind gut gekleidet, die Frauen hübsch zurecht gemacht und es wird gesellig, aber höflich miteinander gefeiert. Ich weiß garnicht, was manche hier für realitätsferne Vorstellungen vom russischen Leben haben#c.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Achja, noch etwas an den Threadersteller, was mir auf dem Herzen liegt:
> Was soll dieser Schwachsinn vonwegen "Russen fressen alles"?
> Das grenzt schon fast an eine Beleidigung und sollte normalerweise mal von einem Moderator genauer betrachtet werden.
> .


 
Das wäre gestern bereits geahndet worden, leider hab ich nicht immer die Zeit jeden Beitrag sofort zu begutachten. 

@all

Auch und grade in der Diskussion über Menschen aus anderen Ländern gelten die Boardregeln. Man kann darüber schreiben, ohne zu pauschalisieren und zu beleidigen. 
Entgleisungen werden von und unnachsichtig geahndet.


----------



## kinzig-Angler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Warte einfach ab bis dein Kleiner mit ans Wasser geht, dann wirst Du sehen wie genial es ist mit dem Nachwuchs zusammen 
die tollsten Fische zu fangen.

Ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

...und ich dachte immer, pränatale Depressionen seine 'ne Frauenkrankheit.

Nimm einfach Dein Handtäschchen und geh statt dessen mit Deiner Mutter shoppen. Das hat bei meiner Frau auch geholfen.:m


----------



## Seefliege (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

|muahah:shoppen, der war gut ... aber bitte nicht im "russenmagazin"...  |sagnix


----------



## natural-chiller (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Servus ich kann Transformator nur zustimmen in der Sicht auf Ausländer und eigentlich geht es hier doch darum unserem Kollegen das Angeln wieder näher zu bringen und nicht um Ausländer mies zu machen.


----------



## Seefliege (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

|wavey:

hast du denn seinen ersten beitrag mal genauer durchgelesen?

"russenmagazin" war ironisch auf seinen beitrag bezogen ... |krach:

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Bei allem, was man längere Zeit tut, gibt es dann und wann philosophische Grundsatzfragen. Ich angel seit ich 12 bin, nicht immer mit der gleichen Intensität, aber doch kontinuierlich. 
Das ist ja gerade auch das Schöne am Angeln: Jeder kann seinen individuellen Stil finden, man ist sehr flexibel, was Budget und Zeitaufwand angeht.
Wäre ja schön, wenn Du Deinen Sohn und er damit auch Dich für das Angeln begeistern könntest. Im Übrigen: Auch ich warn Zappelphilipp als Kind.
Und oh Wunder: Leise und dezent verhalte ich mich am Wasser.
Bis dann ein großer Fisch aussteigt|bigeyes, dann wird es unter Umständen kurz etwas lauter.
Zu der nichtselektiven Entnahme von Ost-West-Nord-oder Südeuropäern: Ist unter Umständen sogar sinnvoll, nicht nur die sogenannten Edelfische zu entnehmen. Natürlich alles mit Maß und Ziel:m.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich war nie kurz davor, das Angeln als Hobby aufzugeben, aber frustriert war ich auch schon des öfteren. Man setzt sich mitunter Ziele, die kann man einfach nicht erreichen. Und Erfolg, was ist Erfolg???
> Wenn ich einen Tag am Wasser war, einen schönen Tag draußen an der frischen Luft verbracht habe, was von der Natur gesehen habe und *nicht einen* Fisch gefangen habe, dann war das für mich ein äußerst erfolgreicher Tag!
> Früher war das bei mir so:
> Ich wollte im Verein der Beste sein: Jedes Angeln unter die ersten drei, am besten Vereinsmeister sein, immer das beste Futter, die leichteste Matchrute usw....
> ...




Meister Brassenwürger,

für dieses Statement könnte ich dich vor Freude ........... nein, nicht würgen, aber knuddeln!!!

#6#6#6

Das beste Posting seit langem!


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meister Brassenwürger,
> 
> für dieses Statement könnte ich dich vor Freude ........... nein, nicht würgen, aber knuddeln!!!
> 
> ...


 
Besten Dank#6

Das ist nun mal meine Einstellung zum Angeln! Es ist immer noch ein Hobby, dass Freude bereiten soll. Und auch Erholung und Entspannung. Und was gibt es schöneres, als nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag abends im Moor an einem Graben zu sitzen und zu zusehen, wie der Nebel aus den Wiesen steigt? Und einfach die Stille zu genießen....
Wir leben heutzutage in einer hektischen und anstrengenden Welt, werden von den Medien auf´s übelste berieselt und stehen unter hohem beruflichen Druck. Wer es nicht bringt, ist aus dem Rennen...
Wenn ich mich beim Angeln auch noch unter Erfolgsdruck setze, kann ich´s auch lassen und gleich arbeiten gehen....
Nur, weil sich nach vielen Versuchen unterschiedlicher Methoden nicht gleich der Erfolg einstellt, muss man doch nicht gleich die Flinte in´s Korn werfen....
Einfach raus gehen und weiter machen!

So sehe ich das eben....#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Ich sehe das mittlerweile sehr ähnlich wie Brassenwürger.
Anstatt zum hundertsten Mal an den Hot Spot zu wandern, zieht es mich mittlerweile wieder an andere Stellen. Kleinste Bäche absolut mit Teichrosen zugewuchert und an denen seit 5 Jahren vor lauter Unscheinbarkeit keiner mehr angeln war zum Beispiel.

Die Fische, die ich bei solchen Aktionen fange, bleiben sehr sehr lange im Gedächtnis, egal ob es sich um eine Mittvierziger Schleie oder 3 schöne Döbel handelt. 
Die Fische, mit denen ich am wenigsten gerechnet habe, machen für mich beinahe den ganzen Reiz beim Angeln aus. Der erste Hecht damals auf einen selbstgeschnitzten Wobbler - der Wahnsinn! Besagte Schleie, letztes Jahr gefangen - ein irres Gefühl in 30 cm tiefem Wasser. 

Ich könnte die Liste noch beliebig verlängern, aber das Resume ist, wie Brassenwürger schon sagte: Spaß muss es machen, und frei von jeder Zwanghaftigkeit muss es sein. Dann kommt die Laune auch wieder! Da helfen auch keine teuren Angelurlaube oder neuestes Gerät.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Moin,

ich verstehe nicht wie jemand die lust am angeln verlieren kann, und gleichzeitig nach hilfe schreit. Irgendwie widersprüchlich |kopfkrat

Du scheints ja doch noch irgendwie am hobby zu hängen, das kommt schon wieder in ordnung. #6

Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

ich habe auch schon mal für eine weile überhaupt nicht geangelt.....allerdings aus anderen gründen.....für mich war das echt ein riesenfehler und ich bin froh dass ich wieder zum angeln gekommen bin.......ich sehe keinen grund das angeln für immer aufzugeben.....wichtig finde ich auf jeden fall die abwechslung.
es muss ja nicht immer eine andere methode sein sondern einfach mal ein anderes gewässer


----------



## trixi-v-h (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Wenn es Dir momentan keinen Spass mehr macht und nicht viel Zeit dafür hast,vernünftige Gründe hattest Du viele,so mach eine Pause. Hatte mir auch mal eine Auszeit für ca.2 Jahre genommen und wollte es komplett aufgeben. Der Angelvirus ist aber unheilbar und wird Dich nie in Ruhe lassen,eigene Erfahrung. Spätestens wenn der Kleine mitgehen kann und Wieder mehr Zeit fürs Hobby bleibt hat es Dich wieder.


----------



## andyblub (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Ich verstehe die meisten Tipps hier nicht. Wenn es Dir keinen Spaß macht, lass den Kram in der Garage/Keller stehen und angele eine zeitlang nicht. Es ist ein Hobby, dazu solltest Du dich nicht gezwungen fühlen. Dann kannst Du die hinzugewonnene Zeit anderweitig sinnvoll verwenden.

Aber die Lust kommt wieder, garantiert. Ich kam auch erst letztes Jahr im Urlaub wieder auf den Geschmack, nach ca. 7 jähriger "Pause".


----------



## lausi97 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Seitdem ich selbstständig bin fehlt mir auch die zeit,aber deswegen aufhören NIEMALS.Stattdessen gehe ich nur noch 3-4 mal an den Rhein und einmal im jahr gehts nach NORWEGEN,kannste auch prima mit familie oder mit deinen kumpels.Mein 12jähriger sucht mittlerweile das ziel in norge aus.


----------



## Tom78 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Meine Tochter wird auch jetzt zwei und habe erlich gesagt das erste Jahr garnicht so miterlebt wie sie gewachen ist weil ich im Leistungsdruck vom Triathlon gefangen war ich wollte unbedingt meine form beibehalten und nicht nachgeben. Naja und jetzt wo ich nur noch Laufen gehe wenn ich Lust habe und Angeln gehe wenn ich Lust habe geht es mir echt wesendlich besser, seit dem ich habe auch richtig Spass mit meiner Tochter und Genieße die Zeit mit Ihr.

Eine Pause kann nie schaden, es werden sicherlich neue Interessen aufkommen aber Angeln würde ich nur wenn es kein zwang ist!

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

zurück zum thema._ du schreibst:
"Früher habe ich Zeit investiert und Geld und war auch sehr erfolgreich, jetzt fehlt es mir an Zeit !!! Der Erfolg bleibt komplett aus !!! Ich angle unkonzentriert und hab keinen richtigen Spaß mehr an der Sache."_

was würde das ändern, gäbe es keine "Reichen" oder "Russen"?

du hast keine zeit mehr, bist unkonzentriert und verlierst die lust.
wozu dir tipps geben, die nicht zu verlieren, wenn du keine zeit hast, die auszuleben?

klingt für mich eher nach winterfrust oder so

mach pause


----------



## Khaane (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Du brauchst ne Abwechslung in deinem "Angelalltag" - Ein paar Ausflüge ans Meer auf einen Kutter, zum Brandungsangeln, zum Hornhechtangeln im Mai oder mit dem Kleinboot raus auf die Ostsee - Können Wunder bewirken 

Angeln am Süßwasser ist auf Dauer langweilig........am Meer macht das Angeln wesentlich mehr Spaß und ist vorallem saisonbedingt abwechslungsreicher#6


----------



## zwilling (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Hallo Feederman 77
Denk bloß nicht ans Aufhören!!! Mir ging es fast genauso. Nach vielen Jahren Angeln hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf jeden Tag den selben Trott , genau wie wenn 
man im beruflichen Alltag kein Herausforderung mehr findet.
Dann fehlen Selbstbestätigung und innere Zufriedenheit.
Angle mal völlig für dich allein in unberührter Ruhe,finde *gute *Angelfreunde und versuch
mal was neues. Aber vepass nicht die schönsten Zeiten mi deinem Kleinen.
Gruß Zwilling


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Mir geht es ähnlich in der letzten Zeit, durch die Geburt meines Sohnes ( 1,5 Jahre jetzt ) war die Zeit dank Arbeit und Familie ziemlich ausgebucht.
Trotzdem kann ich mir nie vorstellen das angeln aufzugeben.
Dank der Angel-Lektüre, die Angel DVD´s und vor allem das Forum hier bleibt angeln ein Teil des Lebens ( ein sehr wichtiger Teil ) auch wenn man mal nicht ans Wasser kommt.

Früher als Single war es einfach nach der Arbeit ans Wasser zu fahren aber jetzt...jetzt regiert die Vorfreude...und wenn man dann erstmal am Wasser sitzt sind die Gefühle unbeschreiblich. Das ist als wenn Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag auf einen Tag fallen...

Außerdem kommt die Zeit ja in dem mein oder auch dein Sohn mit ans Wasser kommt, und ich freue mich schon auf den Tag wenn meine Frau zu mir kommt und mir sagt, dass ich den Kleinen mit ans Wasser nehmen soll damit sie mal einen freien Tag hat.

Fazit : Trotz wenig Zeit, denke, handel, plane ich als Angler. Ich war und bleibe Angler...für immer...


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

QUOTE=Christian D;2373809]Du denkst sehr viel über eine Aufgabe nach....wenn du dies so vehement tust, bleibt mir nur die tiefenpsychologische Analyse, dass du zum Aufhören gar nicht bereit bist. Loslassen würde nicht gehen! *klugscheiss*|wavey:

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Wie oft ist es im Leben so, dass man ein Schnitzel essen möchte, obwohl die Nudeln auf dem Teller eigentlich vollommen ok sind? Ich denke, man sollte Dingen im Leben das Recht einräumen, eine Eigendynamik zu entwickeln. Alles zu seiner Zeit, denn wenn du das Angeln wirklich innigst liebst, stehst du in spätestens 5 Jahren eh wieder am Wasser und kannst gelassen auf die "Brachezeit" zurückblicken, die du mit anderen ebenso tollen (tolleren) Dingen (z.B. dein Sohnemann) füllen kannst![/QUOTE]


Ich habe den Threat mal wieder rausgefischt und wollte Euch ein Bild seigen !



	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## cafabu (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Moin,
heißt das, Du bist wieder am angeln in Begleitung Deines Sohnemannes?
Carsten


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

5 jahre ohne angeln??? nicht mit mir dann lieber freunde ich mich mit den grundeln an, und suche mir suppen rezepte raus.


----------



## angel-andre (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Versuch es mal in Norwegen. Einfach traumhaft dort und das Angeln steckt wieder voll im Blut


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

der fisch sieht grundelmässig aus sollte aber wohl ein barsch sein oder?

mein sohn angelt auch guckt nur glücklicher wenn er was fängt.cool das du dein sohn mitnimmst.


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin,
> heißt das, Du bist wieder am angeln in Begleitung Deines Sohnemannes?
> Carsten


 

Soooo ist es !!!

Er fängt gute Barsche ! (obgleich nicht erlaubt) aber ich kenne den Fischereiaufseher !!!

Beim Erstenmal hab ich Ihn einfach mitgenommen, hab Ihn selber kurbeln lassen und siehe da ein 15er Barsch ! Mein Kleener konnte vor Stolz kaum laufen !!! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Als ich dann endlich mal dran war hab ich "etwas" kleinere gefangen. Jetzt kommts !  Das sagt er ganz frech Warte mal Papa ich zeig Dir wie man das macht, Deine Fische sind zu klein !!!! |bla:|bla:  Hi Hi Hi *Schenkelklopf*


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



angel-andre schrieb:


> Versuch es mal in Norwegen. Einfach traumhaft dort und das Angeln steckt wieder voll im Blut


 

Ja ist bereits avisiert !!! unzwar Lighttackle !!!!

Aber erst 2012 !!!


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Wenn es nicht ganz so weit sein soll, empfehle ich MV.
Die Fischerei hier ist wirklich exzellent und vielseitig, günstig leben oder urlauben kann man hier auch.
Sogar Rahmenprogramme für Nichtangler sind machbar.


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



omnimc schrieb:


> der fisch sieht grundelmässig aus sollte aber wohl ein barsch sein oder?
> 
> mein sohn angelt auch guckt nur glücklicher wenn er was fängt.cool das du dein sohn mitnimmst.


 

Definitiv Barsch !!! Davon 8 an der Zahl !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Wundert Euch nicht warum Leon so komisch guckt !
Der Barsch hat noch kräftig gezappelt das hat Ihm ein bischen Angst gemacht !!!

Aber schaumal hier !


----------



## stephan148 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

caputher gemünd???


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



stephan148 schrieb:


> caputher gemünd???


 

Ja....... nicht wirklich der "Hotspot" aber Eisessen war gleich möglich- Das Nützliche muss ja mit dem praktischen verbunden werden.

Punktu .... Gemünd viel zu viel Bootsverkehr !!!!


----------



## Acefish06 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Feederman77 schrieb:


> Wundert Euch nicht warum Leon so komisch guckt !
> Der Barsch hat noch kräftig gezappelt das hat Ihm ein bischen Angst gemacht !!!
> 
> Aber schaumal hier !
> ...



Total Klasse. Macht das Angeln jetzt wieder einen Sinn?  Ich glaube doch oder???
Ich stanf (stehe) vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Seit der kleine da ist fehlt die Zeit. Also nehme ich ihn mit.
Meiner ist jetzt gerade sechs Jahre. Zwar ist das Angeln in NRW für die kleinen unter 10 nicht klar geregelt, aber darauf nehme ich keine Rücksicht. Solange er noch keinen Jugendfischereischein bekommt lass ich es drauf ankommen. 
Es macht doch Spaß zu sehen mit welchem eifer die kleinen bei der sache sind.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## wusel345 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Auch ich habe einige Jahre, ich glaube, es waren 3, mit dem Angeln pausiert. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr. Doch dann überkam es mich wieder und ich trat wieder einem Verein bei. Seither hab ich wieder Spaß daran wie früher.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Total Klasse. Macht das Angeln jetzt wieder einen Sinn? Ich glaube doch oder???
> Ich stanf (stehe) vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Seit der kleine da ist fehlt die Zeit. Also nehme ich ihn mit.
> Meiner ist jetzt gerade sechs Jahre. Zwar ist das Angeln in NRW für die kleinen unter 10 nicht klar geregelt, aber darauf nehme ich keine Rücksicht. Solange er noch keinen Jugendfischereischein bekommt lass ich es drauf ankommen.
> Es macht doch Spaß zu sehen mit welchem eifer die kleinen bei der sache sind.
> ...


 

find ich gut mache ich auch so zwar in rlp aber wo kein kläger da kein richter oder so. und in hessen darf er jetzt angeln laut neuen gesetz. angelst du dann mit 2 ruten oder 3? bzw du 2 und dein sohn eine? manchmal lasse ich 2 drinne wenn er angelt nach dem motto fängt ja eh nix.


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Total Klasse. Macht das Angeln jetzt wieder einen Sinn? Ich glaube doch oder???
> Ich stanf (stehe) vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Seit der kleine da ist fehlt die Zeit. Also nehme ich ihn mit.
> Meiner ist jetzt gerade sechs Jahre. Zwar ist das Angeln in NRW für die kleinen unter 10 nicht klar geregelt, aber darauf nehme ich keine Rücksicht. Solange er noch keinen Jugendfischereischein bekommt lass ich es drauf ankommen.
> Es macht doch Spaß zu sehen mit welchem eifer die kleinen bei der sache sind.
> ...


 
Ja definitiv.

Habe eine gute Regelung mit meiner Familie getroffen. Wegen dem Kleinen wenn er angelt mach Dir keinen Kopp !!! Denn erstens ist er unter 14 somit für Ihn nicht Strafbar.

Unser Fischereiaufseher wollte auch Späne machen. Da hab ich Ihm gesagt wenn er Kindern den Zugang durch sein Verhalten verwehrt werde ich Ihn Beim Anglerboard beim DAV und VDSV richtig anprangern !!! Kinder sollen ein vernünftiges Hobby haben. Waregade mit Frau uns Sohn Barsche zuppeln ! Alles nur Kleine aber ich hatte gleich eine Schaar Kinder und spaziergänger um mich rum. Die Kinder sehen so gerne Fisch !!!


----------



## Feederman77 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*



zwilling schrieb:


> Hallo Feederman 77
> Denk bloß nicht ans Aufhören!!! Mir ging es fast genauso. Nach vielen Jahren Angeln hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf jeden Tag den selben Trott , genau wie wenn
> man im beruflichen Alltag kein Herausforderung mehr findet.
> Dann fehlen Selbstbestätigung und innere Zufriedenheit.
> ...


 

Hey Zwillig, schau mal den Tröt durch findes coole Fotos ! 
Familie und Angeln ! Geht definitiv !!! Wir waren zu dritt (Frau Sohn und der Feederman77 eben gerade 2 Stunden Barsche zuppeln !!! haben glaube ich 15 Barsche gefangen !!! der Kleine hatte 4 ! 

Du hast sowas von Recht man !!! Danke Euch allen.


----------



## cafabu (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe ich verliere die Lust am angeln*

Moin,
hatte auch in meiner 45jährigen Angelleben Höhen und Tiefen gehabt. Jetzt in meiner beruflichen Altersteilzeit funzt es wieder klasse.
Familie geht auch. Meine Frau war immer in Norwegen dabei. Sie war immer die Erste im Boot. Und beim reinfahren kam die Frage, können wir nicht noch ein Stündchen? Zu Hause kommt sie nicht mit, da heißt es: Geh mal angeln, Du brauchst die Erholung und Endspannung.
Sohnemann hat inzwischen das Angeln aufgegeben (andere Interessen), aber dafür interssiert sich seine älteste Tochter inzwischen dafür.
Carsten


----------

